# What is the name of the book that you used when you cooked?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How can I ask someone what the name of the book is, because I am thinking of buying one? And how can I ask them if they have other recommendations?

My attempt is:
"Mikä kirjan nimi on, joka sinä käytit kun sinä laittaa ruoka tässä eräänä päivänä, koska minä haluan ostaa sen ja kokeilen itse. Ja sinun muu suosituksesi?"


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> How can I ask someone what the name of the book is, because I am thinking of buying one? And how can I ask them if they have other recommendations?
> 
> My attempt is:
> "Mikä kirjan nimi on, joka sinä käytit kun sinä laittaa ruoka tässä eräänä päivänä, koska minä haluan ostaa sen ja kokeilen itse. Ja sinun muu suosituksesi?"



By "other recommendations", do you mean other recipes?

If so, you could say,

_Miltä keittokirjalta otit reseptin? Mitä muita reseptejä suosittelet?

_This literally means, "What cookbook did you get the recipe from? What other recipes do you recommend?"

I don't know if this is the most idiomatic translation, but it would at least convey the meaning you're looking for.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Congratulations! Even though there are mistakes in your version, you would be understood.  My version:

_Minkä nimistä kirjaa käytit, kun laitoit ruokaa muutama päivä sitten? Haluaisin ostaa sen ja kokeilla ruoanlaittoa itse_.  _Onko sinulla muita suosituksia? / Mitä muuta voisit suositella?_

You could also say: _Minkä nimistä keittokirjaa käytit..._ / _Mitä keittokirjaa käytit..._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> _Miltä keittokirjalta otit reseptin?_


_Mi*stä* keittokirja*sta* otit reseptin?_


----------

